# Tying yourself to your yak



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone tie themselves to your yak? I realized how fast a kayak can drift in open water and if you were in the water, it would be really hard to get it unless you attached yourself to it, kind of like surfboards.

I'm pretty sure there are safety issues also but thats when you need a sharp knife I guess...


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Seasalt, this topic was discussed in this thread.

http://kfs.infopop.cc/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/997604983/m/4971009441/r/4971009441#4971009441


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

good read fishingrod... 

Do you tie yourself to your yak? I'm think I would want to if the tide and wind is too harsh... I wonder what type of rope would be good, I like the velcro idea for the surfers... I would attach to my foot or somewhere on the PFD...


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Seasalt, normally I don't tie myself to my yak. 

MSaba posted that question on KFS because I know he does solo trips out at mouth of the Delaware Bay in December. I did a trip with him a couple years ago and at the time I did not tether myself to the yak. But looking back if I were to do another December in the Delaware Bay I would definetly use a tether. The day we did that trip the wind and current was ripping. The only other boats I saw on the water that day was the Cape May Ferry and a Coast Guard boat. The CG boat was probably watching us and getting ready to rescue the fools in the kayaks .

I also need to get one of those Rescue Streamers

http://www.seerescue.com/features.htm


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

There should be no reason to tie yourself to your kayak. In fact, in the surf, you want to get away from your boat until you can get to calmer water. Do not use a paddle leash in the surf, either. When you go over, try to hold on to the paddle. If you loose the paddle, retrieve it first, then swim to the boat. It is easier to swim to the boat with the paddle than swim to the paddle with the boat. 

On another topic, how many people carry a back up paddle? Wouldn't want to get caught up a creek, well, you know the rest.

Ric


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Ric,

I agree it's probably not a good idea to be tethered when you are entering or exiting the surf. 

However, what is the danger of being tethered to the yak in big open water,a mile or 2 from shore when the wind is blowing hard or current is ripping good? I don't see any danger and think this would be a good reason to be tethered to the yak.

I always carry a back up paddle in my non-pedal kayaks.

Rod


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Good questions being raised here. 

I agree being tied to the yak when surf entry and exit is foolish.

But, in an open water where tide and wind is blowing hard, that kayak will drift from you really fast. I had a moment in bahamas where I was using a float and I dumped. As I was trying to catch it, it was drifting faster than I can swim and this is without PFD...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Leashing*

I leashed myself to my kayak a couple times last summer. I didnt check the weather reports and got caught in a some sudden storms while fishing at the 1st Island (CBBT).The wind was 25-30 mph. I seriously doubt many of us could catch a yak in that wind. I cant say wether it was smart or not, but I did feel more at ease in the bad chop I was in. Falling over wasnt a problem.......thats just play time , but chasing a yak.................I dunno 

But I would never leash myself in a strong current or Surf. A kayak could beat the snot outta ya pretty quick in a surf tumble.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Oh....bye the way!*

Always check the weather reports before you head off the beach. 4 foot chop/waves can really beat the heck outta ya. Never mind the lightening that kept me company a few times. 

About worried my wife to death with my antics.
She went out and bought me a VHF radio, Cell phone dry bag, safety flares.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> ... I wonder what type of rope would be good, I like the velcro idea for the surfers... I would attach to my foot or somewhere on the PFD...


Jumping in with my $.02. I use a boat tether on my open top boat, but not on the closed top ones.

The rope is actually 6' of surgical tubing with a velcro loop to tie to your ankle. That way if you take a dump in the surf, the tube will stretch if you get yanked by the boat. It's connected at the center line of the boat, so if it swings around, chances are, it's far enough away so it won't whack ya. It's saved me from chasing the boat a number of times while playing in the surf.

Spare paddle. When paddling on my own, I always keep a spare break apart paddle on the boat. If I'm with other paddlers, I don't normally take it.
.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i never leash anything but i normally fish calm inshore waters (flats, creeks, around docks, etc) so i dont really see the need to.

if i was fishing out in the ocean or in the bay like some of you guys it would be a different story.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I always use a paddle leash except for launching and recovering in the surf. Attached to a small tywrap for a breakaway if necessary. As long as I have the paddle in one hand, I have my kayak. I have used a bowline while wading but usually just beach the kayak. And I'm experimenting with a seat belt with quick release for surfing only. Too soon to tell on that one.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I use a leash when I'm floating in the river but that's because I frequently get off the kayak to wade and it makes it easier to keep the kayak from floating down stream when I'm not looking. I wear a web belt with a D-ring so it's easy to snap the leash on and off.
I've never used it on flat water but it might not be a bad idea in the situations that SeaSalt mentions.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Actually if you use a padddle leash, and you go over , so will your paddle and it will act as a sea anchor. It will slow the drift of the kayak. 

Trust me if you go over the yak is going to be the first thing you grab for. I got rolled in 70mph winds in Texas, I had not problem grabbing my yak.

My 2 cents.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ruthless said:


> I got rolled in 70mph winds in Texas, I had not problem grabbing my yak.
> 
> My 2 cents.


70mph??? 

you must have really wanted to catch a fish that day.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

uncdub13 said:


> 70mph???
> 
> you must have really wanted to catch a fish that day.


haa haa, good one...  Isn't that category III hurricane?


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

How big are the waves in a 70 mi wind?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

haven't you heard every thing is bigger in Texas! But some things are bigger down under.
I was listening to a Texan and an Australian down under several years ago how big things were in each place when a Kangeroo went jumping across the field a distance away and the Texan asked "What is that?" and the Australian said : Don't you all have grass hoppers in Texas ?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

It was a freak Tejas storm, If you do not believe me ask Chad Hoover. The water was shallow, but the waves were about 3-feet. 

In th surf I use a break away leash system, it will pull out in a pinch.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i wasnt trying to doubt you, just saying you had to be hardcore to be out there.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

me too... wasn't doubting just saying you are hardcore...  

don't hate da playa!


----------



## Neverenough (Sep 21, 2004)

Just a question. WHy would you not use a paddle leash in the surf zone. A paddle is not good with out a boat and a boat it not good with out a paddle.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

You shouldn't use a paddle leash in the surf because when the boat flips you may become entagled in the leash and held under water. That lesson was learned when Chad flipped on the shoals last summer. Just like Cory's experience taught us to always wear our life vests and never jump out of a boat in unfamiliar water, especially in a freak Texas storm. Also, when you land on the beach, the paddle leash may get in your way and again inhibit your ability to get back to terra firma. Learned again last weekend when I forgot to disconnect my leash until I was already in the shore break and I had to dance around my leash to grab my bow handle and pull my boat up the beach before we got flipped by an ankle banger. Very graceful. I only use a paddle leash when I'm fishing incase, in the heat of battling a big fish, I drop/throw my paddle overboard. Also, when landing a big fish, the paddle may get in the way if it is in the cockpit. I've used the leash in very windy conditions (like last weekend) when I was afraid that my paddle would get blown away from my kayak. Otherwise, the thing just gets in the way when I'm paddling. I always keep it looped to one of the handles of my boat, in case I need it. Some guys, like Chad, carry a dive knife so they can cut themselves free if they become tangled up in the boat's rigging. Not a bad idea for all of us. Where'd you get that cool little yellow knife, Chad? 

Ric


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*70mph?*

Must have had a 10,000 lb. Danforth anchor attached to that Yak, to be able to catch it.

70 mph.......................tosses some really huge waves.


You should be in the olympics!!!!!!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i believe it was a release knife like this
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=6&hvarSubCode=5&hvarTarget=browse
cory use one similar to this
http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...rClassCode=13&hvarSubCode=5&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

If you were to do anything... I would suggest buying a quick-release surf leash... shorten it a bit and use it as a paddle leash... if the weather gets snotty, unleash the paddle and strap it to your ankle. The quick-release is usually a pin near the velcro by your ankle... it's a great thing to have when your getting dragged around underwater by a 10ft. longboard... I could see it very functional on the kayak. They're obviously built strong, and will hold up in the salt.


----------

